# Пытаюсь бороться с болями в пояснице-тазобедренном суставе, уходящими в правую ногу. L5-S1 4 мм.



## Help! (1 Май 2018)

Добрый день.
Я человек из спорта - тренер по футболу. Регулярные осевые нагрузки, баулы с мячами, бег.
В данный момент пытаюсь бороться с болями в пояснице-тазобедренном суставе, уходящими вниз в правую ногу.

Предыстория.
15.10.17 на тренировке получил травму - частичный разрыв проксимального сухожилия прямой мышцы бедра.
После этого начал ощущать болевые ощущения в пояснице.

26.12.17 мне сделали ревизионную артроскопию коленного сустава (удалили синовиальную складку). Артроскопию голеностопного сустава, где удалили передний и задний импиджмент.
01.02.18 начал посещать растяжку, делать полноценное лфк.

В данный момент объем движения после операции восстановлен, могу бегать.

Но сильно беспокоят боли в пояснице, отдающие в правую ногу. Небольшое онемение и слабость ноги. Во время бега, попытках удара по мячу - сильная боль, какая-то мышца в ноге начинает ныть.

Подозрения были на синдром грушевидной мышцы.
Сделав МРТ 20.03.18 врач сообщил мне, что есть протрузия L5-S1, которая якобы зажимает нервный корешок, который и болью отдает в ногу.

Прошел курс 7 процедур:
УВТ, вытягивание поясничного отдела, миостимуляция.
Пил Сердалуд, Мовалис.

В данный момент состояние не улучшилось, может даже наоборот.
В поисках помощи в интернете прочитал некое количество литературы, прошел курс реабилитации 45 дней. 
Также просмотрел и ролик Эдуарда Конкина. И прочитал на этом форуме ветку про Лукьянова А.П.
И в этот момент у  меня смешались люди и кони. Обращаться к консервативной медицине или искать специалиста по мануальной терапии и лечении МФС.

В данный момент свое функциональное состояние могу оценивать на добрые 4 баллов из 5.
Но одна эта боль при нагрузках меня выключает и не дает полноценно функционировать.

Поэтому хотел попросить помощи у местных специалистов, которые могли бы мне помочь, как одному из тех тысяч, которые мучаются этими непонятными болями и их происхождением.
Буду рад совету и направлению.
Пока на заметке по информации с форума лишь Рудковский Андрей Иосифович.


----------



## La murr (1 Май 2018)

@Help!, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Дмитрий Герасименко (10 Май 2018)

Не слушайте Конкина, мне помогла "денервация", три фораминальных протрузии л3-с1 0,5;0,5;0,4 немного отдает порой по ноге где их две, но вполне полноценно живу, ехал оперировать, сделали эту мини операцию, впринципе доволен, но никаких обезболивающих, надо слышать себя, никаких перегрузок, надо беречь себя, хотя работаю на шахте, сменил должность и вот как полгода динамика не меняется, стал пить хондропротекторы - помогает лично мне по крайней мере, эту операцию можно периодически проводить, на МРТ поставили неверный диагноз 2 грыжи из трёх ехал на эндоскоп, а нейрохирурги сделали вот так и объяснили, что держи вес, занимайся и живи и радуйся, моя история такова, что сейчас и делаю)

А ну и ещё купил кровать с дорогим ортопедическим матрасом, 37 лет не знал что такое кайф в жизни))))


----------

